# Local Walnut Recovery



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 13, 2016)

This one might be cool or it might be a total disaster. A local homeowner called about a Walnut tree they had cut down. They didn't want it to go to waste but they also were having no luck in getting anyone to come look at it. Clearly they didn't call me first. :)

Had to trim some branches off and cut a 4' crotch section off the main log. What was left was a 20" diameter 12' long walnut log. It has a couple of swells and a piece of metal screwed into it from s bird feeder. So it could be full of metal of it could be cool inside. I'll take my chances.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

A metal detector comes in handy....

Nice score too!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2016)

Congrats on the highly valuable log. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 13, 2016)

Usually our saw blades are the metal detector. It has found every single piece of metal we've had.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2016)

Allen, is that a propane tank hoist you're using to move logs?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2016)

Should be some real nice table slabs there!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 13, 2016)

It resembles a propane hauler but it was actually manufactured as a log arch for large logs. The company that made these stopped making this model. This one can accommodate 56" diameter log but I've never picked one up that big. This winter we're going to modify this and add two electric winches to it so picking up the logs will be easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------

